# Moldie - could we talk?



## Sisyphus (Dec 3, 2002)

hi moldie. surprised to see me here? I have been doing some reading lately....a little knowledge is a dangerous thing, you know! LOL!Actually, you are the one who got me thinking about this when you first started loggin on to the IBS board. I want help in checking out if I have fibromyalgia....Just recently, someone said to me that a sleep test helps determine if you have this. I asked how. They told me about the getting up in the morning and feeling like a Mac truck hit you, even though you slept all night. Boy, did this hit home. I just keep thinking more sleep will do it, and I never feel rested.Anyway, these past two years have been really hard. I have been tested for lupus, arthritis, Wegner's disease,....and everything is negative. I feel like a hypochondriac! Doc finally said "you must have arthritis" and gives me cortisone shots in the hip when its really bad. I tried physical therapy - they said "oh, you have one leg shorter than the other, that's why your hips hurt." Well, not much help there, either. Then, a recent x-ray after a particularly bad flareup in my knees revealed perfectly healthy bones! The doc even called them beautiful! He said "you'll never get arthritis with those bones - they are huge!"So, I am so confused! On Saturday I went to a funeral and could hardly sit, my hips hurt so bad. I think I need to check into fibromyalgia. How should I start? And how do I go back to my doc and not sound like a hypochondriac? Thanks in advance. I know you'll give me good advice!----Can't say veni, vedi, vici here!


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi Sisyphus, I wondered what you were doing over here. I thought about lupus when you mentioned your lymph nodes but I didn't want to alarm you. So what do I do, but ask if you've had a mammagram, as if that wouldn't alarm you. I can understand you not wanting to sound like a hypochodriac. I'm sure some docs label fibro pts. as being just that. It really hurts our case. If docs can't see it on a lab or x-ray, then it must be in the person's head. There is not a whole lot they could do for us, so most of them choose to believe we are hypochondriacs rather than that the medical field hasn't determined what the cause of this condition is yet. Fortunately I went to a Rheumatologist who was able to diagnose me right away. Others aren't so lucky. Most other docs are in the dark about it. A Physiatrist confirmed this for me (not to be confused with Psychiatrist!). In short, they work with Physical Rehab. patients. It so happened there is a doc here who has this condition so she was sensitive to it. The major thing a Rheumatologist does after ruling out what has been ruled out for you, is do a tender trigger- point test. There is a lot of info on the web about fibro at various sites that can pinpoint where these are, and the arthritis foundation puts out a pamphlet too. The sleep problem you described is just one of the puzzle pieces you will find. I believe I responded to a posting/s in the past about this if you do a search. There are books at the library as well. Hope that doesn't sound like I'm putting you off. Take care, and let me know what you find out. It's kind of like IBS, it won't kill ya, it will just make you darn uncomfortable sometimes. ------------------


----------



## Sisyphus (Dec 3, 2002)

Thanks moldie, for your answer.Yes, I turned 40 this year, so I celebrated with my first mamogram. Everything is fine. (That was three months ago, and this pain has been on and off for over a year)Also, I think I will approach my new docd on this. He's an internist, and an arthiritis specialist. He's not the one who gave me cortisone shots, he's the one who x-rayed my knees and pooh poohed the other dr.'s arthritis diagnosis. So, he's also the one who did the lupus and RA blood tests. I think I am comfortable going back to him and bringing this up.Thanks again!------------------Veni, vedi, vici!


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 1999)

Hi Sisyphus! I had had FMS for many years. I am on a chat board where there is tons of really up to date and pertinent information/ I am posting the url for you. Also a listing of really good sites for you to look up on the internet.FMS URLS http://www.co-cure.org/infores.htm http://www2.rpa.net/~lrandall/painscale.html http://www.teleport.com/~nfra/Guide.htm#Heading_07 http://www.co-cure.org/Good-Doc.htm http://www.co-cure.org/ http://www.clark.net/pub/tbear/fms/nye-phy.txt http://www.clark.net/pub/tbear/fms/fms-star.htm http://www.afsafund.org/default.htm http://www.geocities.com/Wellesley/3466/Fibro.htm http://www.sunflower.org/~cfsdays/sumptom2.htm http://www.co-cure.org/readfm.htm http://www.w2.com/fibro1.html http://hometown.aol.com/fibroworld/index.htm http://www.geocities.com/HotSprings/6028/ http://www.yondar,com/yondar/fibro.html http://www.drkoop.com http://www.prairie.lakes.com/~roseleaf/fibro/finddoc.html http://www.freedomathome.com/fibro-research.htm http://www.geocities.com/HotSprings/Spa/1222/fibro.html http://www.cyberus.ca/~bhyde/ http://www.parl.gc.ca/36/1/parlbus/chambus...n236_1730-e.htm http://www.chatelaine.com/read/health/diagnos.html http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/Plains/7214 http://www.suite101.com/welcome.cfm/fibromyalgia http://www.geocities.com/BourbonStreet/6750/FM.htm http://www.echelon.ca/jfroache/fms2.html http://www.medlit.net/guests/Abstracts/fib...us1abstract.htm And the FMS CHAT BOARD IS AS FOLLOWS: We welcome, support and care for every new comer to the board,and its a fun place to be if you need this. http://www.insidetheweb.com/messageboard/m...ct=mb130888&TL= Peace, love and blessings, Mermie


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Thankyou Mermie. I knew there were a lot out there, but frankly I parked here since I didn't find anyone I liked plus my IBS was the larger problem at the time I came here. I certainly didn't find all of them! Could you clue us in on which one you really like the best? I like the format of this board. Any similar to this one? Did you place the last one separate because it's where you like to hang the most? Do the others have message boards?(I checked in on the last posting Mirme made. I'm not into all the chit chat, I guess. I like to stick to the subject matter unless I go to a chatroom especially for that. Do you know any that do stick to the subject matter? I did take the URL off a link from it though, that I thought might be informative. Maybe I'll check the others out when I have more time. Thanks again.







so sorry, I'm trying to get this to work, but it doesn't seem to be fitting across my screen. Got any suggestions?------------------[This message has been edited by moldie (edited 09-27-1999).][This message has been edited by moldie (edited 09-27-1999).]


----------



## Sisyphus (Dec 3, 2002)

Thanks for the info, Mermie. I agree with moldie, so if you want to make a recommendation on any of those sites I would appreciate it.Thank you!


----------

